# Custom Pen with a Paul Rossi Overlay...



## bgray (May 14, 2009)

I had a customer send me the overlay, clip, and nib. He wanted me to do my own interpretation with Paul's overlay...

Acrylic body, with tortoise acrylic under the overlay. This is an eyedropper, so when filled, you will see the ink through the overlay.


----------



## pianomanpj (May 14, 2009)

That is fantastic! Excellent execution! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## artistwood (May 14, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## CaptG (May 14, 2009)

That is just spectacular.


----------



## hewunch (May 14, 2009)

Top notch!


----------



## pipecrafter (May 14, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## GouletPens (May 14, 2009)

Thread much?:wink: Awesome pen.


----------



## mitchm (May 14, 2009)

Awesome work, stunning pen!!


----------



## Jim15 (May 14, 2009)

Fabulous work.


----------



## Kaspar (May 14, 2009)

Veeeery nice.  And thanks for showing us the individual components.  It's nice to see how the pen came together.  (To paraphrase Hannibal Smith, I love it when a pen comes together.)


----------



## broitblat (May 14, 2009)

Elegant and professional.  I really like your selection of colors and shape.

  -Barry


----------



## cnirenberg (May 14, 2009)

Wow.  Brian gerat interpretation.  Super pen.


----------



## LEAP (May 14, 2009)

Nicely Done as always.


----------



## Munsterlander (May 14, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (May 14, 2009)

Very nice! I love the celtic knotwork on the filigree (sp?).


----------



## VisExp (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## btboone (May 14, 2009)

Awesome work.  What is approximate retail for something like that?


----------



## george (May 14, 2009)

Wow ... great work !!!


----------



## CSue (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful!  Great work there!


----------



## toolcrazy (May 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ligget (May 15, 2009)

Excellent work as usual Brian, it is always a pleasure to look at your pens!


----------



## mrburls (May 15, 2009)

Fantastic work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## bgray (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## workinforwood (May 15, 2009)

That pen is pretty spectacular.  I always look forward to seeing what you do next!


----------



## johncrane (May 15, 2009)

Ok that's a ripper you just gotta be happy with that :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (May 15, 2009)

Simply beautiful, Brian.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 15, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## arjudy (May 15, 2009)

I really like that.


----------



## skiprat (May 18, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!:biggrin: And a big congrats on the well deserved cover shot too. I would have missed it otherwise.  

Very well done.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 18, 2009)

Looks great on the front page Brian .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 18, 2009)

BRAVO!



Front page material if ever there was one!​


----------



## gmcnut (May 18, 2009)

That's a very handsome pen.


----------



## steve and pam (May 19, 2009)

great overlay...i am experimenting with some molds to make my own overlay...
will post if successful............

again GREAT PEN


----------



## texasfootball21 (May 19, 2009)

Without a doubt one of the best pens I've ever seen on this site.

Its pens like this that keep me going. Hopefully someday I'll be able to make art like this.


----------



## bitshird (May 19, 2009)

Wow Brian, it's easy to see how that made the front page, Excellent work, absolutely top notch craftsmanship.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 19, 2009)

bRIAN,
    How about that! Absolutely front page...one stunning piece of work! Well done!!


----------



## Freethinker (May 19, 2009)

steve and pam said:


> ...i am experimenting with some molds to make my own overlay...
> will post if successful............



I look forward to seeing those pics!.........I love the idea of molding custom metal parts for pens. Exciting stuff.


----------



## bgray (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## thefunkyP (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, meant to reply earlier, but got distracted with work and forgot.  

I've never been a huge fan of pen overlays, but you have designed it into this pen in a way that is not distracting but really has a pleasant look and feel to it.  

As always excellent craftsmanship Brian.  I'm always aspiring to reach your level of design and craftsmanship!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

